# What Stuff Has Worked For Your Anxiety?



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

Can be anything just name it.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Taking walks outside!


----------



## Kwarge (Mar 10, 2018)

I used a supplement containing phosphatidylcholine. I could definitely feel a degree of relief for a good few months but then its gradually stopped working. I guess I became tolerant to it. That's almost exactly a year ago. I'd definitely give it another go. I like to find something equally effective and cycle them both: use one for a month then switch the other for month in hope to avoid any tolerance building up.


----------



## cubsfandave (Jul 20, 2016)

I'm gonna try a new method for my job interview next week. If I find myself getting very anxious I will push one of these into my hand.


----------



## Kwarge (Mar 10, 2018)

Also, cold showers. I find them really useful before an event that I know I'm going to find particularly triggering. I gradually turn my shower down to minimum over a period of about 5 minutes. Ending on the the lowest setting for a minute of two. straight after, it gives me a nice rush but its the lingering calmness for a few hours that I find useful. I've experimented with it for a while, I've found that the top of the neck/back/shoulders to be the key area to apply the water to trigger whatever process its is that creates these effects. There is actual research around cold showers in mental health.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

Paroxetine works for my neurosis (my irrational fears). For my social anxiety, the only thing that works is alcohol.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

It would be music production in my case been very helpful throughout the years for me, helps a lot to build up self confidence when some labels release some of your stuff.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Severely limiting caffeine and sugar, consuming more healthy fats and vegetables, morning yoga and spending time at the park about once a week.


----------



## llodell88 (May 15, 2011)

limit caffeine, get more sleep, eating clean a little, xanax


----------



## InIsrahell (Jan 29, 2018)

Aderrall, Vyvanse, ignoring anyone on the street, wearing a hat and glasses, walking w someone, riding everywhere on my bike, it's like a tool bcs you just pass through ppl


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Daily Workout works for me.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Therapy, pregabalin (in a kind of putting you into a haze where you can't remember anything way).

Things that relieve anxiety temporarily: benzos
Things that relieve depression temporarily: opiods / high dose pregabalin / alcohol

Supplements don't do ****.


----------



## RSxo (Apr 19, 2018)

Hiya!x

Exercise, meditation, mindfulness, writing thoughts down in a diary, eating well, sleeping well, keeping hydrated, keeping checklists - these are some!x

Much love <3


----------



## Kwarge (Mar 10, 2018)

I've just discovered CBD. Its one of the chemicals in cannabis but is legal. I've been on it for two weeks now and its working better than anything else i've ever tried including my meds. it just feels really natural, not like the confidence I get from booze or meds - hard to explain i suppose - i just feel like my old self. why the hell don't they turn this into a medication! hope i don't get tolerant to it.


----------



## niconico (May 3, 2018)

Bullet journalling. That's been the hands-down best habit I've ever developed for anxiety (and depression). I also got into yoga, dance cardio, and meditation over the past year. But the biggest help for targeting specific issues has been my psychotherapy sessions.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

I've found that staying away from people works wonders for my SAD. :yes


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

pushing myself to get out and spend time with someone/talk to them, or just getting out and exercising. Doing anything in the day that helps motivate me or makes me feel like I've accomplished something.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I find the medication dexedrine is great for anxiety. But meds aside, I like to exercise at the gym several times a week, to eat healthy, to not sleep in late, and to read at the library for a few hours. Also, listening to music or learning to play guitar helps me escape reality and enter a vicarious fantasy world where I play for people without anxiety impeding my performance.


----------



## itsonlyamatteroftime (Apr 23, 2018)

taking a magnesium supplement has been helpful, as well as cutting out sugar and caffeine and going for 30 minute walks everyday.


----------



## itsonlyamatteroftime (Apr 23, 2018)

Maslow said:


> I've found that staying away from people works wonders for my SAD. :yes


same here. :laugh:


----------



## nonhuman (Aug 22, 2016)

Semen Retention / NoFap! If you're a man I highly recommend you to try it for at least a month. Yes, you will feel changes in your mood. From flatlines to confidence, you will go through different kind of emotions, but I highly believe that this is a big key for your mental growth.

I did it for over a month, but my urges went strong and I thought "why not sleep with a woman and see what kinda effect it has on my mood". I did have sex a couple of days ago and althought I don't feel as bad as if I wanked one off, I don't feel as energetic as I used to be.

I do start another run now with the clear intention to not even sleep with a woman, especially because I'm coming off Cymbalta now
and I need my body to counteract the withdrawal.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

It helps a lot when people aren't complete a3sholes all the time. That rarely happens.


----------



## Broadcastry (May 10, 2018)

Duloxetine has helped although I've weaned off it two months ago. I recently bought a lot of supplements like Bacopa, Gotu Kola and Lemon Balm online and I'll report their effectiveness as soon as I get to take them. Mindfulness also helps but I'm still practicing.


----------



## Tomatmacka (May 24, 2018)

Sex and/or masturbation, when done right. Don't overdo it if you're not feeling it. Also important not to forget that it exists. Can be good motivation for you in life, also if done right.


----------



## mindfulmarc (Jun 29, 2018)

Many of the same as listed above. Here's my "go-to" list:

- Limiting alcohol, sugar, and caffeine
- Getting 8 hours of sleep, ideally going to bed at a routine time
- Exercise: I've realized I need at least 2 high intensity workouts a week to ward-off the anxious feelings, but the more the better
- Multi-vitamins and lately I've also been taking Ashwagandha 
- The multi-vitamin is really a hack for me likely not eating as well/balanced as I should. 
- Hypnosis: This one sounds a little weird, but I've been listening to the free version of the self confidence and anxiety sessions from the Surf City app.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

Exercise, avoiding any recreational drugs, working, relationships..


----------



## rachelee8801 (Feb 7, 2018)

Do you mind if I ask what brand of CBD and dosage you take? I've ordered some from Green Mountain (should be getting it in a couple of days) but, if this brand doesn't work, I'm interested in exploring others. Thanks!


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't know how much it's really helped with the anxiety but tea helps calm me. Has to be the right kind though. Some tea really improves my mood and focus and some doesn't do squat. Right now I'm drinking Twinings Earl Grey and it has a mild but definite effect on my mood and mental clarity. Has to be drunk plain though. Milk and sugar seems to diminish it's benefits. 

Another one that used to do it for me was Numi China Breakfast. I haven't been able to find it local for a long time though.


----------



## zeerich (Mar 5, 2018)

When I am able to stick to healthy sugar free gluten dairy free diet it helped me immensely. I truly believe the gut brain connection is primal to anxiety is key to healing it as most of our serotonin is in our guts.

Its hard though when your so demotivated from depression.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Danielle87 said:


> Exercising helps when I'm not too lazy to do it.


WB Danielle. :smile2:


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Exposure


----------



## Red2N (Oct 7, 2017)

Strange one... But dating.


----------



## mindfulmarc (Jun 29, 2018)

Getting enough sleep, exercising a few times a week, limiting sugar and processed foods, limiting caffeine, and journaling. 

I have been experimenting with Ashwagandha and other supplements on and off. So far, Ash has been a useful focus and sleep-aid.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Xanax
Alcohol
Exercise
Getting out of the house


----------



## Swanhild (Nov 26, 2012)

Diazepam, and obviously minimising interactions with others. I don't understand how taking a walk can help anyone, it's so loud and filled with people everywhere outside unless you go out really early in the morning. Maybe it makes more sense if you don't live in a city


----------



## Gabriel Layne Staley (Aug 27, 2018)

Moving to another country alone helped some. Also working jobs were I was forced to interact with people. And eating fermented foods like natto, kim chi, and blue cheese.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Gabriel Layne Staley said:


> Moving to another country alone helped some. Also working jobs were I was forced to interact with people. And eating fermented foods like natto, kim chi, and blue cheese.


Yeah, I can see how being forced to interact would help. But I don't get the kim chi etc. 

You went to South Korea?


----------



## Gabriel Layne Staley (Aug 27, 2018)

harrison said:


> Yeah, I can see how being forced to interact would help. But I don't get the kim chi etc.
> 
> You went to South Korea?


No, I was in Japan. Those are just all fermented foods I like that I read help with anxiety.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Gabriel Layne Staley said:


> No, I was in Japan. Those are just all fermented foods I like that I read help with anxiety.


Glad they helped you anyway - I've never tried Kim Chi, but my son used to tell me about it sometimes.

He loves Japan too.


----------



## Anthias (Apr 27, 2012)

Vitamin D 6000IU
High EPA fish oil.
Cardio before breakfast.
Daily plate of green leafy salads.
Zinc picolinate.


----------



## flashivanxious (Dec 28, 2012)

*Taurine amino acid*

I have found out that amino acid taurine helped my anxiety. why? i believe that my anxiety stemmed from digestion issues breaking down and absorbing fats, I believe that my body was not working correctly with fatty foods. fatty acids irritated me and made me feel on edge and anxious, so one day after reading about taurine and how it helps with GABA and being a precursor i tried some out and i felt better 10 out of 10 better, came to find out taurine helps with bile in the liver and gallbladder region as well and so i naturally started looking at other foods and supplements that help with the bile production, and been hitting the nail on the head ever since and i feel better with each passing day. :smile2:


----------



## riggins (Jun 17, 2012)

I just got into CBD oil, and it's been working great so far, it allows me to have genuine good conversations. Right now I take 250mg tincture but I just bought the 550mg tincture. So we'll see how that one works out.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Linkin Park
Masturbation
Masturbating and then immediately listening to "Crawling" from Linkin Park


----------



## elmandelafoto (Jan 28, 2012)

Kwarge said:


> I've just discovered CBD. Its one of the chemicals in cannabis but is legal. I've been on it for two weeks now and its working better than anything else i've ever tried including my meds. it just feels really natural, not like the confidence I get from booze or meds - hard to explain i suppose - i just feel like my old self. why the hell don't they turn this into a medication! hope i don't get tolerant to it.


This has given me hope!


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

work, volunteering, public speaking, exercise/diet, Madonna

the first three has forced me to be in direct contact with people and has made me quit worrying so much about my appearance. which isnt bad btw especially when i go the extra mile now.

believe me I thought public speaking would be a death sentence but i actually enjoy speaking in front of groups of people now. Key is to know what im talking about and enjoy the topic lol


----------

